# Radioamatierisms >  Radio Amatierisms

## Guncha23

Sveiki visiem Radio amatieriem. 
Man interesē cik mums Latvija ir vēl palikuši radio amatieri? 
Un vai tie kas ir palikuši nevarētu mēs visi daudz intensīvāk tam visam pievērstie lai neizmirst pa visam. 
A to izskatā ka pēc gada diviem vairāk mūs nebūs. 
Vai tad tā ir ka mūsu jaunatnei nekas neinteresē kā tikai PC?
Es pats esmu vēl jauns man ir tikai 21gads bet mani piesaista radiotehnika.
Patīk kaut ko uzbūvēt utt. Man nepatīk ieiet veikalā un nopirkt gatavu. Labāk tak ir uztaisīt ar savām rokām. 
*Ceru ka Jūs aizdomāsieties.*





Zinu cietiem var likties šis raksts debīls.         

*73!*

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Man interesē cik mums Latvija ir vēl palikuši radio amatieri?


 Ko tu ar to saproti? Vārda vistiešākajā nozīmē tos, kas uzbūvējuši/iegādājušies transīveri, uzslējuši antenas un sazinās savā starpā amatieru diapazonos? Vai par tādiem uzskati visus tos, kas palaikam kaut ko salodē "uz ceļgala"?

----------


## java

Es citreiz tikai paklausos, kas notiek apkārt un kādās jaunās frekvencēs ko runā.  ::

----------


## andrievs

> Ko tu ar to saproti? Vārda vistiešākajā nozīmē tos, kas uzbūvējuši/iegādājušies transīveri...


 Ja nemaldos, tad  sveiciens "73!"  jau pilnībā satur atbildi uz Tavu jautājumu.

----------


## JDat

Nesen kaarteejo reizi saslimu ar amatierisma lietaam. Pa cik esmu digitaals cilveeks (PC,mikrokontrolieri utt). Shaubos vai ar radioamatierismu nodarboshos tik nopietnaa liimenii, ka buuveeshu niknaas anteenas. Kaut vai tapeec ka dziivoju dziivoklii Riigaa.

Neskatoties uz savu digitaalismu, meeginu pa laikam paklausiitiees eetru ar interneta radio uztveereeju paliidziibu: http://wwwwebsdr.org

Usmu tur dzirdeejis, gan kreivus, gan citus eiropas iemiitniekus arii amerikas pljaapas var dzirdeet. tikai saprotu anglju un krievu valodas.

Ja nu saslimshu paiistam ar radio amatierismu, tad pirmais ko kaadreiz buuveeshu ir tieshi shitaada principa radio uztveereejs (ar datoru vai autonoms, tad cits jautaajums). Peec tam licence uz raidiishanu un meeginaajumi iziet eeteraa. Bet tas lakam notiks ne aatraak kaa peec 20 gadiem. kas zin  kas pa to laiku maniisies pasaulee.

----------


## edza135

Kapec gan neintrese!!!Man ir 13 gadi un man patik vis ko sataisit.Es par radiodiametrismu neko nesajedzu bet velos iemacities un klut par radio amatieri

----------


## Slowmo

13??? :  ::

----------


## edza135

nu ja  ::

----------


## defs

Edža,laba lieta,es sāku no 11 gadiem   ::  Taisnība,toreiz tikai izjaucu vienu vecu lampu radioaparātu un domaju,kā to salikt atkal kopā.Patiesībā man toreiz zināšanas bija absolūtā nulle   :: 
 Un pirmo radioaparātu uzbūvēju kādos 15 gados.Aizbraucu uz Liepāju /jo arī toreiz dzīvoju Liepājas rajonā/,biju iepriekš izlasijis kādas grāmas,kas un kam paredzēts.Devos uz veikalu un sapirku jau gatavus blokus no radio "Melodija".Skaņas pastiprinātāji jau bija daži tapuši,man atlika nopirkt КСДВ /tas ir īso,vidējo un garo viļņu bloks,tad maiņkondensators un starpfrekvences pastiprinātājs-vesela liela plate. Visu salodēju kādā vakarā kopā pēc shēmām,piesledzu barosanu un izejas pastirpinatāju.Un tad,kad kaut ko sāku uzķert,es biju laimīgs kā narkomans   ::  Pēc ilgāka laika,kad bija drusku naudas,tad nopirku saucamo FM komplektu /tas bija kā konstruktors,kur plates lielako daļu bija salodētas,atlika savienot ar vadiem. Un man viss darbojās.Vēlāk uztaisiju arī kasti no finiera. 
 Diemžēl nekas nav saglabajies,tikai tikai labas atmiņas. Es patiesībā neesmu sevišķi daudz neko uzbūvējis,vairāk nodarbojies ar vosādiem remontiem,lai kaut ko nopelnītu.Tagad šim hobijam vienkārši nepietiek laika.
 Vēlak uzbūvējis vairākus pastiprinātājus,miksera pultis kādas divas un tādas lietas-visu pārdevis.Patiesībā pie manis griezās kādi cilvēki ar konkrētiem piedāvājumiem.Bija interesanti.

----------


## edza135

Es ar domaju nopirkt sev fm kondtruktoru un uztaisit radzinju  ::

----------


## Guncha23

Jā bet cik es zinu tad tādi konstruktori vairak nepardodas. Tagad sacis Argus kautko pardot lidzigus konstruktoriem. visadus pastiprinatajus utt.

----------


## bbarda

Edza no kuras puses esi?Man vel aizmētājies tembra bloka konstruktors ar visu shēmu,nav pat iesākts montēt.Ja būsi tuvumā tad uzdāvināšu.

----------


## edza135

Es Preilos dzivoju

----------


## JDat

preiļi?! novadnieks esi. es no Aglons nāku. Bet nu jau ilgu laiku Rīgā dzīvoju.

----------


## edza135

A ta jau tiesam novadnieks

----------


## Guncha23

Ko Jūs domājas ja es izveidotu saitu priekš amatieriem? tikai un vienīgi amatieriem. Un kā ar QSL kartiņām kāds vispār izmanto vēl?

----------


## Guncha23

Ja kādam interesē man ir diezgan lieli krājumi ar detaļām. Varbūt kādam kas specifisks interesē?

----------


## JDat

Kā ar ferīta serdēm priekš magnētiskajām antenām?

----------


## Guncha23

Cik garas vajadzīgas?

----------


## Seesis

Kartiņas pareizi saucas QSL, un ar tām jau nopietni vīri vēl nodarbojas, šāda tāda infa ir pieejama iekš http://www.lral.lv/, bet par radioamatieru lietām ir pieejams forums http://lral.14.forumer.com

Vēlu veiksmi!

----------


## JDat

Jo garāka jo labāk (nezinu, man liekas: jo garāka jo labāk). Un marka 6000 vai 8000. Garajiem viļņiem vārdu sakot. Gribās DCF77 uztvert. Varētu tādu kuram Q palīdz uztvert 77,5 kHz Varbūt ar laiku vajadzēs pārīti arī priekš zibens radara. Tur parametrus nezinu pagaidām. Tam itkā vajag  lai antenas rezonanse būtu pēc iespējas augstāka un netraucētu VLF diapazonā. Tas viss tā varbūt kādreiz noder.

----------


## Guncha23

Man jaaizbrauc un japaskatas kas man ir palicis. un tad es tev padošu zinju. ok?

----------


## Slowmo

> Kartiņas pareizi saucas QSL, un ar tām jau nopietni vīri vēl nodarbojas


 Es, būdams programmētājs, nobrīnījos, kas tās par SQL kartiņām  :: 
SQL = structured query language (izmanto datu bāzu pieprasījumiem)

----------


## Guncha23

zinu sajaucu jo es vel ari ar datubazem nemos un webiem  ::

----------


## JDat

> Man jaaizbrauc un japaskatas kas man ir palicis. un tad es tev padošu zinju. ok?


 Nav steidzami. Raksti privāti.

----------


## Didzis

Laikam jau vajag radioamatierus sadalīt divās kategorijās. Vieni ņems pa radio ēteru, dibina sakarus, piedalās mačos un sūta sakarus apstiprinošas kartiņas. Otri nodarbojas ar dažādu radioelektronisku iekārtu konstruēšanu un būvēšanu majas apstakļos. Tā nu ir sanācis, ka visus sabāž vienā maisā un latviešu valodā nav atsevišķa vārda katram. Tie radioamatieri, kuri nodarbojas ar radiosakariem, ir palikuši ļoti maz un praktiski izmirst vārda vistiešākajā nozīmē. Mūsdienās jau modernās tehnoloģijas faktiski šo nodrbi padara bezjēdzīgu, jo gan radiosakaros ienāk datortehnika, gan internets ļauj cilvekiem sazināties nesalīdzinami kvalitatīvāk un vienkāršāk. Parasti ēterā ir trīs runas. Vispirms radioamatieris gadim stāsta citiem kādu krutu antenu gatavo, tad kā gailis laktā lielās(ļoti īsu brīdi) par savu jauno antenu, bet beigas gadiem gaužās par to, ka pirmais vējš viņa antenu nolauza- vot i visas runas  ::  . "īstie" radioamatieri jau neizmanto datoru, bet vēl joprojām darbojas ar morzes ābeci un pīkstina ēterā savus ziņojumus, kā Titānika grimšanas laikā  ::  . Modernie radioamatieri izmanto modernās digitālās tehnikas, kad sakaru reģistrēšana mačos notiek automatiski un ļoti ātri. Jaunas stacijas,ierauga spektra analizātorā "ūdenskritums" un bezjēgā negroza transīvara noskaņosanas kloķi. Ir pat tādi radioamatieri , kuri savu uztverošo aparatūru novieto kādā klusā vietā(no radiotraucējumiem klusā) meža vidū vai kalna galā un vada raidītāju caur intrenetu. Vārdu sakot, kāds tur radiosports. Te var paklausīties ēteru un paskatīties modernus spektra analizatorus caur internetu onlainā  http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/ 
Radioamatieri lodētāji(raidošie radioamatieri praktiski neko vairs nelodē, bet pērk gatavus transīverus) ir pavisam cita kategorija. Tie ir cilveki, kuriem nagi niez ko nebūt salodēt, pilnveidot kādu shēmu vai iekartu un šie cilvēki zin, aiz kura gala jātur lodamurs.  Vēl pie radioamatieriem ,nezinu kapēc, dažreiz pieskaita datorisus, kuri tikai sasprauž korpusa gatavas plates un apsolūti nezin, kā darbojas tranzistors, kas ir diode un aiz kura gala jaņem lodāmurs. 
Veidot kādas jaunas, dažādiem radioamatieriem domātas lapas, Latvijā ir bezjēdzīgi. Vecie raidošie radioamatieri no datora parasti neko nesajēdz un interneta lapas nelasīs, bet jauno  praktiski nav un diez vai būs. Lodetāji jau tusē gan šai forumā, gan Bootā, gan Draugos, gan Free FM un droši vien arī vēl kur citur.

----------


## Guncha23

Jā Didzi es tev pilnībā piekrītu. pa piemēram man nav simtiem latu lai pirktu kaut kādus krutus aparātus. Man lētāk un izdevīgāk ir pašam uztaisīt. Za to es varu lepoties ka kaut ko pats ar savām rokām uztaisu. (vismaz man rokas no d***** neaug). Un digitālā tehnika vispār ir pēdējais mēsls. Saku pēc savas pieredzes jo nodarbojos ar audio tehniku uzstādu noregulēju un sēžu pie pults. Pamēģināju pāris reizes  digitālās pultis viņas gļuko un lago visu laiku bet cik es esmu strādājis ar analogajām pultīm nevienu reizi nav pievīlušas. *Vot Didzis rakstija ka viņi nezina no kura gala jātur lodāmurs rokās. Viņi pat nezina kāds izskatās lodāmurs jo mūsdienās visu dara kaut kāds debīls robots.*Tagad ir parādījies vēl viens cilvēciņš jauns kam ir ieinteresējusi radio tehnika. Un esmu pa to ļoti priecīgs. Vai tad tā ir ka nevienam nekā neinteresē? Un vajaga vēl pēdējo izpostīt kas mums ir atlicis. Tā jau mums Latvijā nekas nav palicis viss ir izpostīts. *Tikai pastāstat man lūdzu kādēļ mūsu senči (vectēvi,vecvectēvi ) sēdēja un cīnījās caurām naktīm un dienām lai kaut ko uzbūvētu un sasniegtu kaut ko lai tagad to visu aizmirstu un iznīcinātu?* Padomājat ar galvu tak vienreiz mūžā.

----------


## JDat

nav tik traki ar to digitālo tehniku. Ir savi plusi un savi mīnusi. Kura ta pults tik traki tevi pievīla?   ::

----------


## Guncha23

Bija te tāda viena. Cilvēciņš iedeva pamēģināt. druscīt pastrādāja un viss. ņēmu visu pārlodēju un tad sāka normāli strādāt.

----------


## JDat

un ko tu saki par tādām digitālām lietām ka Software Defined Radio? Tur viss digitāls, bet darbojas. Tas ir tas ko Didzis tikko aprakstīja. Tas arī ir digitāli. Bet vai slikti? Nav svarīgi analogs vai digitāls, galvenais lai izpilda to uzdevumu, kuru tev vajag.

----------


## Guncha23

Labi. Bet lai tu mājās kaut ko uzbūvētu digitālu tās ir lielas problēmas. Ne tā?

----------


## JDat

domāju ka tas ir individuāli. kam digitālās lietas labāk padodas, kam analogās. Es piemēram esmu digitālists. Kontrolieru lietas man iet daudz vienkāršāk ne ka analogās lietas.

----------


## Obsis

Jā, tā nu 13 gadi nemaz nav maz. Manā jaunībā bija tādas Jauno Tehniķu stacijas, tur es piestaigāju 5 dienas nedēļā jau no 12 gadu vecuma, un neko - vēl dzīvs... Pat pie pāris VDNH (Maskavas) medaļām un autorapliecības tiku. Tā ka bija vērts. Bet tagad gan - izskatās ka tādas vairs nav, vai vienkārši degradējušās komercijas uzplūdos. Un laukos jau nav ne tik. Un bērniem arī nav pārsvarā gadījumu, vēlēšanās.

Savā skoliņā (kamēr vēl tur darbojos) provēju iedibināt vismaz skolas līmeņa pulciņu. Pieteicās smagi par maz. Nu bet vismaz skolu pabeigušie aizgāja vismaz 5~i vai 6~i studēt pa elektronikas līniju, arī par to jāpriecājas, nav vismaz laiks izšķērdēts bez labuma.

Nezinu kādas Tev, trīspadsmitgadīgais, ir attiecības ar fizikas skolotāju, šķiet šogad vai nākamgad tas tev kļūs obligātoriskais priekšmets. Devītajā klasē teorijas pamati būs apgūti un var vālēt vaļā. Labs skolotājs jau palīdzību neatteiks. Otrreiz tā tēma atgriezīsies 11.klasē, bet tad intereses piesaistīšanai jau par vēlu (vairāk meitenes un šņabis interesē nekā elektronika). Līdz tikai pēcāk saproti, ka patiesībā ir otrādi, ar prioritātēm dzīvē. Bet tad jau ir par vēlu.

----------


## zviux

Sveiki, gribēju pajautāt vai šeit forumā ir arī kāds radioamatieris no Cēsu puses, vai kautkur Cēsu tūvumā, kas varētu kautko arī biki, parādīt un pastāstīt par šo tēmu?  Vienk intresē ko realitātē te latvījā var uztvert, un pārraidīt!  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Vienīgais nopietnais Cēsu "gaisā runātājs", ko pazinu, bija Jānis Drozdovskis. Ātrumā kādu viņa QSL karti nevaru atrast. Paskaties telefonu grāmatā (Rozula). Varbūt vecais vīrs vēl ierindā.

----------


## zviux

Skaidrs, pameklēšu. Paldies par info!  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Man raioamatierisms aizsākās ar detektora uztvērēju, par kuru biju pārsteikts - ņemetskaja volna varēja dzirdēt 1-2m attālumā no austiņas...
Vēlāk tapa tiešās past. Un reģenetīvie uztv.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Pašlaik esmu kā radioamatieris - novērotājs un esmu sabūvējis vairākus uztvērējus bez speciālās mēraparatūras...

----------


## Seesis

Un kas liedz kļūt par pilntiesīgu radioamatieri ar savu "call"-u un tiesībām raidīt?

----------


## karloslv

Pastāstīšu, kas liedz, jeb stipri "atbalsta" jaunos radioamatierus - likumdošana. Pie mums izsaukuma signālu piešķir _radiostacijai_, nevis radioamatierim. Eksāmena nokārtošana vēl neko tev nedod. Līdz ar to viss gemorojs ar iesniegumu, pēc tam onkuļu vizīti (ar nesaprotamiem kritērijiem - kam tad IR jābūt radiostacijā? Ja nu tā ir mobila stacija? Vienkārši skeneris ar puļķi skaitās? Vai jābūt "nopietnai"? Kur ir šie kritēriji uzskaitīti?), un tad pie onkuļu labvēlības varētu saņemt izsaukuma signālu. Lieki teikt, ka šāda kārtībiņa padara to visu par elitāru padarīšanu un attur iesācējus, kuri pie mūsu simta izmirstošo radioamatieru varētu tā kā noderēt. Tagad sanāk uzturēties Zviedrijā, un šeit kopš 2004. gada ir atvieglota kārtība - eksāmena nokārtošana nozīmē izsaukuma signāla saņemšanu. Tas nozīmē, ka vari bez tehnikas arī sākt kaut ko darīt, piemēram, raidīt no kāda kluba, kuru šeit ir daudz.

----------


## Didzis

Vispār jau būt radiopirātam ir savs kaifs. Es  sāku krievulaikos nelegāli uzaidīt,bet tad tas skaitījās nopietns pārkāpums. Varēja tak izrādīties,ka esmu spiegs. Galvenā problēma nokārtot radioamatiera eksāmenu bija morzes ābece. Nu nebija man tāda dzirde, lai to spētu iemācīties. Tagad to stulbumu atcēla, bet vienalga būt pirātam ir patīkami.Tāda supertehnika vīriem melnā, bet mani noķert vienalga nevar  ::  Protams,lai raidītu vajag pamatīgas zināšanas radio un antenu lietas. Ja ir zināšanas, tad jau es nevienam netraucēju radioēterā un neradu problēmas vīriem melnā. Vārdu sakot, notiek mierīga lidzāspastāvēšana  ::  Neredzu nekādu vajadzību palikt par legālu radioamatieri.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Galvenā problēma nokārtot radioamatiera eksāmenu bija morzes ābece. Nu nebija man tāda dzirde, lai to spētu iemācīties.


 Tikai nevajag. Visi RPI radiotehniķi militārisma apmācībā lēni un metodiski to apguva. Nebija neviena kas nevarētu. Neesi Tu arī nekāds izņēmums. ::

----------


## Didzis

Mani par tankistu mācija  ::  Jau tad,kad man bija militarā apmācība, morzes ābece bija morāli novecojusi un pilnīgi bezjēdzīga. Mekad nav paticis mācīties to,ko nekad dzīvē nevajadzēs. Nav arī taisnība,ka visiem dots apgūt to pīkstināanu normālā līmenī. Man klasesbiedru iesauca krievos sakarniekos. Itkā normāls džeks,bet tā i   visu laiku noslužija pa virtuvi  :: . Viena lieta ir mīlestība uz tehniku, bet cita būt par radiooperātoru.  Man tuvāka ir tehnika,nevis bezjēgā stučīt morzjanku.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Šajā digitalizācijas laikmetā morzes kods var būt atkal aizraujošs: tagat uz pic, atmegas vai pc uzliec cw dekodešanas un kodešanas progu un "čato"

----------


## Didzis

Nu bet kada jēga ? Faktiskijau morzes kods ir "digitāli sakari" nu ķipa pīkstiens ir, pīkstiena nav.Tas pats loģiskais vieninieks un nulle sanāk. Cilvēka smadzenes vēl spēj šo signālu "dešifrēt" starp spēcīgiem traucējumiem. Tikai šausmīgi lēns datu apmaiņas ātrums un faktiski ar morzes kodu mūsdienās tiek "piesārņots" ēteris

----------


## JDat

Morez kodam ir viens pluss. Šaura josla CW modulācijā. Ne vienmēr vajag megabaitus caur ēteru izkačāt. Arī apsveru domu lietot CW vienā specifiskā projektiņā.  Tāpat radioamatieriem viens no nosacītajiem standarta ātrumiem ir 50 biti sekundē. Uz aci (ausi) tadu nevarēs dekodēt, bet tomēr.

No praktiskā viedokļa, mozes kodu mūsdienās nav vērts mācīties (visu mūs vietā izdara daotri un mikrokontrolieri), bet es kādreiz iemācīšos. Nafig? Tā paša iemesla dēl kāpēc hipsteri nēsā brilles.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Domāju,ka neviens dators nespēs "sadzirdēt"morzes kodu spēcīgos traucējumos.Tur vajag cilvēka smadzenes un čuju. Cita lieta,kamdēļ mocīties,ja digitālais signāls izplatās labākpar morzes kodu. Ar to pīkstināšanos ņenās vēl daži amatieri,kuriem krievu armijas skola, bet nevienu jauniņo es nezinu, kurš ar to muļķību ņemtos un sakarus dibinātu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ieliec 1 kvarcu kondensatoru tiltiņā, un būs šaura josla ar dažu hz platumu...
Ir jau PSK31 digitālie sakari priekš radioamatieriem

----------


## JDat

Morzes ābece var patikt pagātnes fetišistiem un ...---... jāzin tā pat kā 112 un 121.5 Mhz

----------


## aldis666

Kad mācījos tehnikumā,radioklubā tā ābece bija obligāti jāmācās un jānokārto tāds improvizēts eksāmens.Bet to nekad pēctam nelietojot ,pēc 28 gadiem vairs tik ''m'' atceros-garš,garš.

----------


## kompmanis

Varu piedāvāt padomju laika UW3DI TRANSIVERU...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Mazliet filozofiskas pārdomas: radioamatierisma attīstības virzieni nākotnē?!
Vai paliks tikai "sacensību radioamatierisms" ar rūpnieciski ražotiem transiveriem?
Kapēc noniecina pašbūvētu aparātu?
Kapēc vēršas pret būvēšanu...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

... Pazīstami teicieni: tu neko labu neuzbūvēsi! Beiz bakstīties, nopērc rūpnieciski ražotu transīveri! utt.
Protams bez speciālās mēraparatūras grūti ko uzbūvēt, bet tomēr var, ņemot talkā dažādas viltības...
Pašbūvēšana ir radošs darbs un var radīt unikālus aparātus ar unikālām shēmām

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kapēc nav sacensības radiokonstruktoriem, piem, kurš radīs labāku transiveru, uztvērēju, tehniskā ziņā?!

----------


## Didzis

Ar to radioamatierismu ir visādāk.Ir radioamatiei,kuriem galīgi neinteresē, kas transīverī iekšā. Viņiem vajag labu aparātu,lai Var dibināt sakarus. Vajag visādas fīčas, ķipa ūdenskrituma spektra analizators, vai automātiska operatora noteikšana. Nu tas ka autobraucējam, vajag krutu autiņu ar kondišku, pakaļas sildītāju un elektriskiem logu pacēlajiem  ::  Ir radioamatieri,kuriem nagi niez lodēt, bet sakaru dibinašana nav galvenais. Nu neies tak lodētājs sarežģīt aparātu ar visadiem spektra analizatoriem, ja tāpat tak strādā. Ja sarēķina darba stundas un materiālu izmaksas, tad daudz izdevīgāk ir nopirkt rūpniecisku transīveri. Es nemaz nerunāju par darbnīcu ar vesalu čupu mēraparātu, bez kuriem principā nevar uzbūvēt kvalitatīvu transīveri. Tās lietas nav dzīvē apviebojamas. Man piemēram ir labratorija ar visiem vajadzīgajiem mēraparātiem un nebūtu nekādu problēmu uzlodēt transīveru, bet mani galīgi neinteresē dibināt radioamatieru sakarus un krāt kautkādas kartiņa. Tai pat laikā es ļoti labi pazīstu tiešām radioamatierus, kuri ar visu sirdi un dvēseli ir iekšā radiosportā, bet īsti nezin aiz kura gala lodāmurs jātur. Ar radioamatieru antenām vispār ir pipec. Uzkāpjam uz viena amatiera mājas jumta apskatīties viņa antenas. Tas,kuras viņš nopircis gatavas vēl neko, bet nu pats labāk nebūtu neko taisījis. Es izstāstu,kā būtu pareizi, tagad laikam jau gadu sūta man visadus rasējumus un es tik metu atpakaļ, jo viss garām, vai nu neturēs, vai pārāk tehniski sareģīti. Tai pat laikā. es to viņa antenu sistēmu sakārtotu dienas laikā. Visus mastus sametinātu uzvietas, enkurus saurbru sienā tā,ka neviena vētra neko neapgāztu un viss būtu pa smuko. Palīdzēju citam amatierim antenas likt.Tas vispār bija cirks, uzliekam tā uz fikso un ieslēdzam lai pārbaudītu, vai nav kāda laža. Viss protams OK un tad tik sākas. Antenai vajadzēja vēl mastu pagarināt, jumta caurumu aiztaisīt,masta galu apakšā nostiprināt, atsaites piestiprināt, u.t.t. Tak domā es amatieri no aparātiem varēju atraut- nē. Viņam acis spīd,  un uzreiz visai pasaulei kā vistai uz lakts jākladzina,ka beidzot pie kārtīgas antenas ticis. Pretī arī bars ar tādiem pašiem ķertajiem, kuriem antenas pēc pirmā mazakā vēja lūst. Nācās vienkarši ar varu štepseli izraut un piespiest antenu nobeigt. Ja es tā neizdarītu, tad viss tā arī paliktu, jo galvenais ir sakarus dibinat, a tas, ka antena nenostiprināta un mājā ūdens tecēs gar mastu, pofig. 
Tāda nu ir tā realitāte. Es neesmu saticis radioamatieri, kurš labi prot sakarus dibinat, saprot tehniskas radio lietas un kuram vēl rokas no īstās vietas aug, lai prastu tādu antenu uztādīt kuru pirmais mazākais vējš nenolauztu. Nesaku, ka tas ir labi vai slikti, bet tā tas ir un tur neko darīt nevar!

----------


## Seesis

Nu un ko mēs no tā secinām ... ?
Manuprāt, to, ka tas ir tikai hobijs, kurā katrs atrod priekš sevis to, ko vēlas atrast. Vienam patīk konstruēt, būvēt un regulēt pašam savu aparatūru, citam - pātīk nodibināt DX sakarus, vēl kādam - piedalīties sacensībās, vēl citam štukot un būvēt antenas, var būt ir vēl kaut kas, nu jā - vienkārši parunāties ēterā ar domu biedriem.
Pret savas aparatūras buvēšanu jau nu arī neviens nevēršas - protams, nedrīkst taisīt ko un kā pagadās, pirmkārt jau lai netraucētu citiem dienestiem un arī citiem amatieriem. Šeit domāju, pirmkārt, raidītāja blakusizstarojumus un frekvences stabilitāti. Arī pašam ir rūpnieciski ražoti transīveri (un saprotu, ka nekad savā mūžā neuzbūvēšu neko tādu, kas līdzinātos šādiem aparātiem pēc to tehniskajiem, vizuālajiem, ergonomiskajiem utt. parametriem), bet tajā pat laikā arī manā rīcībā ir nonācis viens restaurējams UW3DI (pirmais tīrais lampu variants) transīveris, ko esmu apņēmies novest līdz kondīcijai un noteikti arī noprovēt darbībā. To laikam romatiski mūsdienās var salīdzināt ar tādām lietām kā buru kuģi jūrniecībā un tvaika lokomotīves uz dzelzceļa. 
Arī antenas esmu būvējis un uzstādījis. Tad gan brīžiem radās pašam sev jautājums, kas es esmu vairāk radioamatieris vai tomēr atslēdznieks, metinātājs, vai santehniķis  ::  vienā personā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nu jā, jums abiem interesanti stāsti, neko piebilst...  ::  varbūt vel kāds var padalīties pieredzē?
Jāsaka, ka viens otrs amatieris nav apmierināts ar rūpniecisko transiveru... Tad pogas nepatīk... Tad dsp par lēnu, vai slikti strādā... Tad skaņa slikta utt.

----------

